# Aesthetic Enclosures



## auskie (Apr 3, 2014)

In my opinion designing a cool looking enclosure is one of the most underrated aspects of tarantula husbandry. Do any of you have impressive looking enclosures? Where do you find your natural wood, fake plants, and cool esoteric decorative objects? I've been trolling through craft stores and big box retail stores for a while looking for inspiration but leave empty handed every time. I've been thinking about trying my luck at the local flea market soon. 


Use this as an opportunity to show off your cool enclosures.


----------



## ieatkats (Apr 3, 2014)

I gather all my decor besides for plant from the great outdoors. Be sure to sterilize it. I have a cow skull in one of my enclosures which my P.murinus has webbed and calls it home. I find that kinda interesting. It's just a matter of what u think is impressive.


----------



## Medusa (Apr 3, 2014)

Thrift shops, yard sales, eBay...repurposing containers allows more $$ for t's. I have a P. regalis who is very happy in a "Pasta Express!" 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 3, 2014)

Be sure that your decorations aren't hazardous for the spider, like hard, sharp objects in case it falls off the sides of the cage.  First priority is the spider's comfort and well-being; artistic considerations are secondary.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SuzukiSwift (Apr 3, 2014)

Couldn't agree more =) I'm a huge fan of acrylic enclosures, they look fantastic. Here are a few example of mine

As you can see I spend a lot of time crafting them lol I'm very into display for my Ts

A.geniculata




P.regalis




P.murinus




B.smithi juvie




P.metallica sling on top, A.versicolor juvie on the bottom

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## SuzukiSwift (Apr 3, 2014)

A.avicularia




H.lividum

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ieatkats (Apr 3, 2014)

Love the cages suzukiswift awesome. Really like the regalis enclosure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ieatkats (Apr 3, 2014)

*enclosures*

B. albiceps and P. murinus enclosures

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 3, 2014)

Well done Suzuki, you are an artist.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ieatkats (Apr 3, 2014)

*enclosures*

B. albiceps and P. murinus enclosures


----------



## viper69 (Apr 3, 2014)

Zuk, who's the vendor of your acrylics? They have a design and use of metal screws I don't typically see here in the USA


----------



## vespers (Apr 3, 2014)

viper69 said:


> Zuk, who's the vendor of your acrylics? They have a design and use of metal screws I don't typically see here in the USA


http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=bl_sr_pet-supplies?ie=UTF8&field-brandtextbin=PETOWN&node=2619533011

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## viper69 (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks. Looks pretty good, too bad they went with a mesh screen top though. I like that it comes apart, makes it easy for moving across country etc. I wonder if they would make a top piece w/ventilation like the sides instead of the screen. Looks like the door slides up in one piece from what I could tell.


----------



## SuzukiSwift (Apr 3, 2014)

ieatkats said:


> Love the cages suzukiswift awesome. Really like the regalis enclosure


Thanks ae, yours look fantastic also!

---------- Post added 04-04-2014 at 07:37 AM ----------




Poec54 said:


> Well done Suzuki, you are an artist.


Thanks man, means a lot ae! That is how I look at the enclosure design process actually, artwork =)


----------



## LordWaffle (Apr 3, 2014)

Your cages are amazing Suzuki.  I've got some decent looking setups for my larger enclosures, but yours put mine to shame.  Excellent!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SuzukiSwift (Apr 3, 2014)

viper69 said:


> Zuk, who's the vendor of your acrylics? They have a design and use of metal screws I don't typically see here in the USA


They are designed and produced by a company named Geometry Park, 亚克力. In the past others have asked me to get them in touch however I've never been able to find any trace of the company outside of China. The enclosures in vespers link are also acrylic but they're a different design. Here's a link to the P.regalis and A.genic enclosures for more details =)

http://tradearchive.taobao.com/trad...pm=a1z09.2.9.9.D9ozZa&tradeID=226365359377200

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.288.yO3aQl&id=13210902236&_u=4up4bbodb68

---------- Post added 04-04-2014 at 07:47 AM ----------




LordWaffle said:


> Your cages are amazing Suzuki.  I've got some decent looking setups for my larger enclosures, but yours put mine to shame.  Excellent!


Thanks LW =) I'd be interested in seeing your setups ae!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LordWaffle (Apr 3, 2014)

I'll post some pictures after the next feeding round.  They're pretty simplistic, but I like them.


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 4, 2014)

Wow, mate. You came a long way with those enclosures and T's since you started  Looking awesome suzuki!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Apr 4, 2014)

SuzukiSwift said:


> They are designed and produced by a company named Geometry Park, 亚克力. In the past others have asked me to get them in touch however I've never been able to find any trace of the company outside of China. The enclosures in vespers link are also acrylic but they're a different design. Here's a link to the P.regalis and A.genic enclosures for more details =)
> 
> http://tradearchive.taobao.com/trad...pm=a1z09.2.9.9.D9ozZa&tradeID=226365359377200
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.288.yO3aQl&id=13210902236&_u=4up4bbodb68




I had a feeling yours were not from the Vesper link due to your location. The arboreal out of Geometry Park looks like just the other one though. I wonder if one of them took the other company's design and copied it, that wouldn't surprise me.

The arboreal one Vesper found uses a screen top and that concerns me my Avics might get stuck at some point.  It appears the models you have do not, correct?

Is there anything you have noticed that is of poor design, or you would change?

Zuk, it looks like the arboreal model's door "lock" by a plastic lever only at the bottom. If so, do you think a larger T could open the door at least enough to squeeze out the top? Larger meaning a Lv or  P rufilata, arboreals 6" and up basically. One of the mechanism Ts will do to force lids open over time is continually build up webbing at the point of weakness and ultimately with enough webbing the crack is opened enough to give them leverage to push it open just enough for them to escape.

I found this with Geometry Park pictures, but who knows, maybe the guy ripped them off the web, I don't know. The blue schematic at the top seems to have a lower left locking door mechanism, hence my question.

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Acry...ptile-terrarium-15cm-15cm-25cm/728748533.html

The price is good that's for sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SuzukiSwift (Apr 4, 2014)

Storm76 said:


> Wow, mate. You came a long way with those enclosures and T's since you started  Looking awesome suzuki!


Haha thanks ae! Hard to believe it's been two years now, I was thinking of making a picture thread depicting all of them to give others ideas, what are your thoughts? I don't want to show off, I just want to give others some ideas

---------- Post added 04-05-2014 at 08:31 AM ----------




viper69 said:


> I had a feeling yours were not from the Vesper link due to your location. The arboreal out of Geometry Park looks like just the other one though. I wonder if one of them took the other company's design and copied it, that wouldn't surprise me.
> 
> The arboreal one Vesper found uses a screen top and that concerns me my Avics might get stuck at some point.  It appears the models you have do not, correct?
> 
> ...


No that wouldn't surprise me either, from the Chinese you can tell it's been translated from English to Chinese also, however the company here is large enough that it could be a legitimate branch of the main firm (which I can't find anywhere else lol)

Yes the ones here have no screen, there are enclosures you can purchase that are the same as vespers link there, however they are from a different company and are far more expensive than the others. 

The design is very aesthetically pleasing, but there are a few issues with them. One is the locks on some of the models, my regalis enclosure has a slide down door which sticks a bit, so I can't really enter 'unanounced' you know? But my regalis is a sweetheart so it's no issue for me. Most of them have little slide down locks made of acrylic, they are pretty strong. Also these enclosures don't do so well with fossorial species, when they are filled with compacted dirt it weakens the structural integrity over time, so I put my fossorials in different enclosures. However these enclosures are fantastic for any arboreal or terrestrial =)

Those are the geometry enclosures yes, most of the enclosures have locking mechanisms like that. Price is great for sure!


----------



## viper69 (Apr 4, 2014)

SuzukiSwift said:


> Haha thanks ae! Hard to believe it's been two years now, I was thinking of making a picture thread depicting all of them to give others ideas, what are your thoughts? I don't want to show off, I just want to give others some ideas
> 
> 
> No that wouldn't surprise me either, from the Chinese you can tell it's been translated from English to Chinese also, however the company here is large enough that it could be a legitimate branch of the main firm (which I can't find anywhere else lol)
> ...





I think showing off your enclosures is THE BEST way to give people ideas. We are talking about visual things here, verbal descriptions alone never suffice. It's not showing off at all, unless you write "mine are the best and yours are trash" hahaha..which I know you aren't that kind of person!

Yeah I can totally tell on translation. I work often enough with native born Asians that it's very easy to tell.

On the slide down lock, could you file it down a bit to prevent the sticking?

How does filling them with compacted dirt weaken them over time? Do the sides develop cracks, perhaps by the screws?

Thanks for the follow up, appreciate it again. They must be cheap by you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 5, 2014)

Sure, go ahead for a pic thread! It's always nice to see the T's of other keepers and their enclosure-designs, mate.!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SuzukiSwift (Apr 8, 2014)

viper69 said:


> I think showing off your enclosures is THE BEST way to give people ideas. We are talking about visual things here, verbal descriptions alone never suffice. It's not showing off at all, unless you write "mine are the best and yours are trash" hahaha..which I know you aren't that kind of person!
> 
> Yeah I can totally tell on translation. I work often enough with native born Asians that it's very easy to tell.
> 
> ...


Sweet as, I'll have a thread up in pictures within the week hopefully!

I bet you've seen some funny mistranslations then haha I always smile at the 'slip carefully' signs =P 

Oh it's only her enclosure that has the slide down door, the rest of them are hinged with a rotating lock or clasp. Might try the filing thing although I'll wait til she's in a more agreeable mood. No cracks develop no, however it seems to warp the acrylic over time making it change shape slightly, this causes gaps in the sides, not very big ones but it still doesn't look very good. Also if you pour water in to dampen the substrate then it pours out the bottom from many directions

Pretty cheap yeah, the most expensive one I bought was $15, 50cm X 30cm X 30cm


----------



## viper69 (Apr 8, 2014)

SuzukiSwift said:


> Sweet as, I'll have a thread up in pictures within the week hopefully!
> 
> I bet you've seen some funny mistranslations then haha I always smile at the 'slip carefully' signs =P
> 
> ...


I actually see errors such as omitting, "the" and "a" and a few other small but critical/obvious errors, as opposed to funny language translations. The one that is funny is from my Spanish speaking friends as they only have 1 word for "on" and "in", so for them something that "is in a book" is only written as "on the book". Those are amusing.

Ah warping. I always forget that. So that brings up another question.

What's the thickness of the acrylic from this company?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vespers (Apr 8, 2014)

_Poecilotheria vittata_ enclosure.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## viper69 (Apr 9, 2014)

Nice T! What size is it?


----------



## vespers (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks...she's just slightly over 7 inches DLS. The enclosure is a 12X12X18 Exo Terra.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 9, 2014)

vespers said:


> Thanks...she's just slightly over 7 inches DLS. The enclosure is a 12X12X18 Exo Terra.


Nicely done.


----------



## vespers (Apr 9, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> Nicely done.


Thanks, I wanted to go natural with the enclosure while still keeping it relatively simple.


----------



## viper69 (Apr 9, 2014)

vespers said:


> Thanks, I wanted to go natural with the enclosure while still keeping it relatively simple.


Are those potted Pothos ? I think it looks great inside. I've often wondered if Ts will web up entirely the stems of live plants in captivity. I would think they would at times, but I haven't anyone w/live plants have their plants webbed up yet.


----------



## vespers (Apr 9, 2014)

The pothos are actually planted in the substrate. There's a drainage layer, covered by screen material, and then the substrate. She doesn't web the plants up, but it depends on the spider of course. Some species are better suited to planted enclosures than others. None of my terrestrials are currently in planted vivs.


----------



## viper69 (Apr 9, 2014)

vespers said:


> The pothos are actually planted in the substrate. There's a drainage layer, covered by screen material, and then the substrate. She doesn't web the plants up, but it depends on the spider of course. Some species are better suited to planted enclosures than others. None of my terrestrials are currently in planted vivs.


Ah I understand how you have it laid out, loosely. Similar to dart frogs on some level. I've seen Avics web up plants, but Poki's I wasn't sure.  What are you using for the drainage layer, true false bottom with eggcrate and PVC as the legs, or hydroton perhaps?

I think that's cool they are planted right in.


----------



## vespers (Apr 9, 2014)

Yes, similar to how dart frog vivs are often set up. I used Exo Terra's Bio Drain substrate for the drainage layer in this enclosure...its similar to hydroton in function, but seems a little lighter in weight and has a sort of "lava rock" type of feel to it.


----------



## viper69 (Apr 9, 2014)

vespers said:


> Yes, similar to how dart frog vivs are often set up. I used Exo Terra's Bio Drain substrate for the drainage layer in this enclosure...its similar to hydroton in function, but seems a little lighter in weight and has a sort of "lava rock" type of feel to it.


Cool to know. I saw that product, but don't know anyone who has tried it, let alone compare to hydroton. How many inches of the BioDrain did you put in?


----------



## vespers (Apr 9, 2014)

Approximately 1 1/2 inches.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SuzukiSwift (Apr 9, 2014)

vespers said:


> Thanks...she's just slightly over 7 inches DLS. The enclosure is a 12X12X18 Exo Terra.


Wow I love your enclosure! And that P.vittata is stunning! Is it difficult keeping live plants in there?

---------- Post added 04-10-2014 at 11:28 AM ----------




viper69 said:


> I actually see errors such as omitting, "the" and "a" and a few other small but critical/obvious errors, as opposed to funny language translations. The one that is funny is from my Spanish speaking friends as they only have 1 word for "on" and "in", so for them something that "is in a book" is only written as "on the book". Those are amusing.
> 
> Ah warping. I always forget that. So that brings up another question.
> 
> What's the thickness of the acrylic from this company?


Just under 1cm, very thin but very strong

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vespers (Apr 9, 2014)

SuzukiSwift said:


> Wow I love your enclosure! And that P.vittata is stunning! Is it difficult keeping live plants in there?


Thanks Suzuki, much appreciated. 
Actually no, its not that difficult IMO. Due to the low light requirements of the pothos, I only use a 5 watt mini CFL bulb over the cage that's 6500K. Its on a timer, from 7 am to 7 pm.  Watering is minimal, as the drainage layer cycles moisture efficiently without the substrate being overly damp. I have 12 inch aquarium plant scissors, for pruning a few leaves of growth from the pothos when needed.


----------



## SuzukiSwift (Apr 10, 2014)

vespers said:


> Thanks Suzuki, much appreciated.
> Actually no, its not that difficult IMO. Due to the low light requirements of the pothos, I only use a 5 watt mini CFL bulb over the cage that's 6500K. Its on a timer, from 7 am to 7 pm.  Watering is minimal, as the drainage layer cycles moisture efficiently without the substrate being overly damp. I have 12 inch aquarium plant scissors, for pruning a few leaves of growth from the pothos when needed.


That's impressive! I admit I attempted using live plants with my Ts in the past but I never had much success, I never would have thought of everything you included

---------- Post added 04-10-2014 at 12:18 PM ----------

Here's the link to the acrylic enclosure picture thread

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...zuki-Acrylic-Enclosures&p=2266605#post2266605

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Apr 10, 2014)

vespers said:


> Thanks Suzuki, much appreciated.
> Actually no, its not that difficult IMO. Due to the low light requirements of the pothos, I only use a 5 watt mini CFL bulb over the cage that's 6500K. Its on a timer, from 7 am to 7 pm.  Watering is minimal, as the drainage layer cycles moisture efficiently without the substrate being overly damp. I have 12 inch aquarium plant scissors, for pruning a few leaves of growth from the pothos when needed.



I'd be concerned with pruning and a Poki taking a fast run out.

Any problems with mites appearing? Moisture + mold equals mold mites. I'd be curious to know. IF I try this, I'll do it with an Avic FIRST.


----------



## Duss321 (Apr 10, 2014)

My T enclosures are pretty simplistic. A piece of bark with fake plants and moss glued on like robc. A waterbowl and some moss and/or fake plants on the floor. For terrestial and burrowers. Some plants, a waterdish, a hide, some moss. 

But i do enjoy making enclosures, i recently finished a vivarium for a R. ventrimaculata poison dart frog couple. Took me around 3 months to complete, but i enjoyed every last minute of it. Cant wait for this sunday, thats when i finally get the ventri's.


----------



## vespers (Apr 10, 2014)

viper69 said:


> I'd be concerned with pruning and a Poki taking a fast run out.


I just tap on the glass when I have to open the enclosure, she'll either crawl into her cork bark or go hide in a corner. Snipping a leaf or two off once a month isn't any worse than having to fill the water dish, cleaning poo off of the glass, or doing any other sort of cage maintenance. Plus, the Exo Terras have that dual door design, so you only have to open one door at time.



viper69 said:


> Any problems with mites appearing? Moisture + mold equals mold mites. I'd be curious to know. IF I try this, I'll do it with an Avic FIRST.


No significant issues with mold or mites currently, in any of my enclosures (and I keep "swamp dwellers" like Theraphosa and Ephebopus too). This enclosure is well ventilated; it doesn't get stagnant humid like glass-covered dart frog vivs do.


----------



## viper69 (Apr 10, 2014)

vespers said:


> I just tap on the glass when I have to open the enclosure, she'll either crawl into her cork bark or go hide in a corner. Snipping a leaf or two off once a month isn't any worse than having to fill the water dish, cleaning poo off of the glass, or doing any other sort of cage maintenance. Plus, the Exo Terras have that dual door design, so you only have to open one door at time.
> 
> 
> No significant issues with mold or mites currently, in any of my enclosures (and I keep "swamp dwellers" like Theraphosa and Ephebopus too). This enclosure is well ventilated; it doesn't get stagnant humid like glass-covered dart frog vivs do.


Thanks, that's true it's double doored, I have large one for reptiles. I was wondering about ExoTerras regarding air flow. I know how they are vented. Do you think they would be fine for Avics? Curious because there's no side ventilation.


----------



## vespers (Apr 10, 2014)

I had my last avic in an Exo Terra Nano, it worked out fine. With the vents below the doors across the entire front and the screen top, ventilation isn't an issue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Apr 10, 2014)

vespers said:


> I had my last avic in an Exo Terra Nano, it worked out fine. With the vents below the doors across the entire front and the screen top, ventilation isn't an issue.


I've always wondered how well those front works really work though. In my case I didn't have to worry about it. Did your Avic have any issues with a screen top? Thanks! What size would you recommend for a 6" Avic adult if I go w/an Exo Terra?


----------



## vespers (Apr 11, 2014)

viper69 said:


> Did your Avic have any issues with a screen top? Thanks!


No problems there. I haven't had any issues with screen lids and arboreals. Never had them get stuck nor had them chew at the screen. Terrestrials are a different story, however.



viper69 said:


> What size would you recommend for a 6" Avic adult if I go w/an Exo Terra?


Said Avic was only about 4 inches or so, so the Nano was just fine size-wize. For a 6 inch one you could probably still keep it in the Nano. Though I would consider going the next size up, especially depending on what you have planned for your enclosure. If it was to be a planted enclosure with décor, I would personally use the 12X12X18 for a spider of that size. Just my opinion/preference of course.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 11, 2014)

Don't want to rain on your parade, vespers, but personally I dislike the Nano's. Not only because of the danger of one getting stuck up in that mesh, but also because for Avics those enclosure have too much humidity escape through said lid. There's also the fact that a T can easily nom through that if it wants to, my big P. cambridgei female started nomming on the vents of her enclosure, so I rehoused her last year into a glass one with the thick back-vent she can't nom on. 

Again, just my personal opinion, mate.


----------



## viper69 (Apr 11, 2014)

Storm76 said:


> Don't want to rain on your parade, vespers, but personally I dislike the Nano's. Not only because of the danger of one getting stuck up in that mesh, but also because for Avics those enclosure have too much humidity escape through said lid. There's also the fact that a T can easily nom through that if it wants to, my big P. cambridgei female started nomming on the vents of her enclosure, so I rehoused her last year into a glass one with the thick back-vent she can't nom on.
> 
> Again, just my personal opinion, mate.


I don't think the humidity is such an issue though. Most people don't provide enough ventilation.  Have you heard of any arboreal Ts getting caught up in screen tops? I'd like to know if you have.


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 11, 2014)

viper69 said:


> I don't think the humidity is such an issue though. Most people don't provide enough ventilation.  Have you heard of any arboreal Ts getting caught up in screen tops? I'd like to know if you have.


They're less likely to, but it's possible.


----------



## vespers (Apr 11, 2014)

Storm76 said:


> Don't want to rain on your parade, vespers, but personally I dislike the Nano's. Not only because of the danger of one getting stuck up in that mesh, but also because for Avics those enclosure have too much humidity escape through said lid. There's also the fact that a T can easily nom through that if it wants to, my big P. cambridgei female started nomming on the vents of her enclosure, so I rehoused her last year into a glass one with the thick back-vent she can't nom on.
> 
> Again, just my personal opinion, mate.


The nano isn't any different than the larger exo terra terrariums, save for it being smaller with a single door design. Ventilation is more crucial to keeping avics than high humidity, like viper mentioned.  In the wild they live up in trees, on buildings, etc. where there is plenty of air movement/air flow compared to the rainforest floor. But the way we often keep them in captivity is more akin to having them to live at the base of a tree just off the ground, when you really think about it. They don't usually live 12 inches or so above the soil.

I've never heard of any arboreal T's getting caught in screen, nor have I experienced it. I've never had an arboreal chew on the screen either...but I've only kept avics and pokies in screen top enclosures, not Psalmopeus though. The only T I've had repeatedly and consistently chew at the lids of enclosures...a terrestrial of course...was L parahybana. Mine has a Zilla reptile screen cover for that reason, which is more like hardware cloth than window screen. Just my personal experiences though, of course.


----------



## viper69 (Apr 11, 2014)

vespers said:


> The nano isn't any different than the larger exo terra terrariums, save for it being smaller with a single door design. Ventilation is more crucial to keeping avics than high humidity, like viper mentioned.  In the wild they live up in trees, on buildings, etc. where there is plenty of air movement/air flow compared to the rainforest floor. But the way we often keep them in captivity is more akin to having them to live at the base of a tree just off the ground, when you really think about it. They don't usually live 12 inches or so above the soil.
> 
> I've never heard of any arboreal T's getting caught in screen, nor have I experienced it. I've never had an arboreal chew on the screen either...but I've only kept avics and pokies in screen top enclosures, not Psalmopeus though. The only T I've had repeatedly and consistently chew at the lids of enclosures...a terrestrial of course...was L parahybana. Mine has a Zilla reptile screen cover for that reason, which is more like hardware cloth than window screen. Just my personal experiences though, of course.



There's a Zilla top that fits an Exo Terra ?


----------



## vespers (Apr 11, 2014)

viper69 said:


> There's a Zilla top that fits an Exo Terra ?


No, I don't have any terrestrials in an exo terra. The Zilla top is on an aquarium.


----------



## viper69 (Apr 11, 2014)

vespers said:


> No, I don't have any terrestrials in an exo terra. The Zilla top is on an aquarium.


I thought that sounded strange..thanks.


----------



## SuzukiSwift (Apr 12, 2014)

viper69 said:


> I don't think the humidity is such an issue though. Most people don't provide enough ventilation.  Have you heard of any arboreal Ts getting caught up in screen tops? I'd like to know if you have.


I've seen a couple of threads when it has happened and it's not pretty, if the owner finds the T stuck they can often help them out and the T favours the leg until the next moult, but sometimes the T falls and the leg is ripped off. I'm not saying people shouldn't use mesh but I think it should be the mesh with really small holes, not large ones that the T can fit their legs through


----------



## viper69 (Apr 12, 2014)

SuzukiSwift said:


> I've seen a couple of threads when it has happened and it's not pretty, if the owner finds the T stuck they can often help them out and the T favours the leg until the next moult, but sometimes the T falls and the leg is ripped off. I'm not saying people shouldn't use mesh but I think it should be the mesh with really small holes, not large ones that the T can fit their legs through


No I wasn't thinking of screen with large holes. I'm thinking of screen that they normally use in reptile screens (front porch screen really). Where the legs are too large, BUT the "claws" of a T can fit into them, and so they hang onto the screen via their hooks. Wondering how safe that type of screen is for arboreals.


----------



## vespers (Apr 12, 2014)

SuzukiSwift said:


> I've seen a couple of threads when it has happened and it's not pretty, if the owner finds the T stuck they can often help them out and the T favours the leg until the next moult, but sometimes the T falls and the leg is ripped off. I'm not saying people shouldn't use mesh but I think it should be the mesh with really small holes, not large ones that the T can fit their legs through


The only threads I've read or stories I've encountered were regarding terrestrials getting their tarsal claws caught and finding them stuck, though.  Every arboreal I've kept, during the rare times I'd see them crawling upside down on screen lids, traversed it smoothly like it was just glass.


----------



## SuzukiSwift (Apr 13, 2014)

viper69 said:


> No I wasn't thinking of screen with large holes. I'm thinking of screen that they normally use in reptile screens (front porch screen really). Where the legs are too large, BUT the "claws" of a T can fit into them, and so they hang onto the screen via their hooks. Wondering how safe that type of screen is for arboreals.


Ah I see, I haven't ever heard of any issues with those types of screens, although I believe they do get dirty quickly (build up of dust in the vents) which could be an issue

---------- Post added 04-14-2014 at 07:41 AM ----------




vespers said:


> The only threads I've read or stories I've encountered were regarding terrestrials getting their tarsal claws caught and finding them stuck, though.  Every arboreal I've kept, during the rare times I'd see them crawling upside down on screen lids, traversed it smoothly like it was just glass.


Yes I was thinking of the mesh that has large holes, arboreals can also easily traverse this, but sometimes they get 'inquisitive' and stick their feet through then have trouble getting them back out again, kind of like putting a ring on your finger but then having trouble removing it. I've never owned an enclosure with any type of mesh so I only have hear-say and what I've read to go on


----------



## viper69 (Apr 27, 2014)

I have a couple Avic sp Kwitara River and only one likes to investigate the drilled holes I made. I have some pics of it. When I see him doing it I reach out with my finger and we "handshake" haha. He's about the size of an American penny.


----------

